# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پیام نور کاردانی ناپیوسته چیست دوستان؟

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بنام خدا
عزیزان سلام
دوستان من اسم پیام نور را زیاد شنیدم ولی این کاردانی ناپیوسته چیست؟ و فایده اش برای یک پشت کنکوری چیست؟
سپاس

----------


## yaghma

*تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم : 
کاردانی پیوسته : شامل کساییه که بدون گذروندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد دوره کاردانی شدن.
کاردانی ناپیوسته هم: شامل دانش اموخته هاییه که  پس از گذروندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد این دوره شدن. (مختصر ومفید تر: تفاوتشون در دارا بودن یا فاقد مدرک پیش دانشگاهیه)
یا به زمان عامیانه و ساده تر:
کاردانی پیوسته :برای بچه های فنی و حرفه ای و کاردانشی هست که بعد گرفتن دیپلم بلافاصله کنکور میدن.
کاردانی ناپیوسته :برای بچه های نظری هست که بعد از گذران پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور شرکت میکنن.

*

----------

